# Time needed



## old folks (Mar 17, 2005)

I want to glue my blanks with Gorilla Glue, how long must the blanks set before the glue sets ?
   I have used Super Glue but had some tubes stick before I had them fully in place.
   Thank you


----------



## JimGo (Mar 17, 2005)

John,
I let it at least dry over night.


----------



## Gary (Mar 17, 2005)

I too let them set overnight, but you can turn them in four hours if you're in a hurry.


----------



## ryannmphs (Mar 18, 2005)

Overnight here also.  Sometimes I will still use CA if I "need" to turn the blank now, but most of the time I plan ahead enough that I drill & glue one night, then turn the next night.


Ryan


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2005)

I too wait overnight. When I get in a hurry and trim off the excess glue, I sometimes find out it has not cured all the way through. Then it is a real mess trying to clean up tubes and me [].


----------



## opfoto (Mar 19, 2005)

I use thick CA AND still wait overnight.... sometimes even wait longer if I have too![^]


----------



## dougle40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Overnight is the way to go . I usually drill and glue-up blanks as the last thing before I turn off the lights for the night .


----------



## jdavis (Mar 22, 2005)

Overnight is the best way to go. I wait overnight with CA also. We drill and glue at the end of the class period and turn the next day.


----------

